# Replacement hoods for Ultegra ST-6510 shifters



## bcullins (Apr 18, 2004)

Does anyone know of a source for replacement Ultegra ST-6510 hoods? Having trouble finding them .... guess I'm expected to upgrade my shifters instead


----------



## maximum15 (Feb 6, 2004)

I think I have an extra (used pair) of them. Or they might be the 6500 version (two buttons one side for flight deck). Let me check this weekend for what I have, and if you want them and live in the US, I will mail them to you if you want them.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

bcullins said:


> Does anyone know of a source for replacement Ultegra ST-6510 hoods? Having trouble finding them .... guess I'm expected to upgrade my shifters instead


I have a pair of new ones (packaged) in the shop.

$10 plus shipping.


----------



## centurionomega (Jan 12, 2005)

I feel your pain. My 6510 shifters are a little scuffed up, and the right hood is eroding, but they still work flawlessly. Safe to say the hoods are not being produced any longer.

I saw some replacements years ago on JensonUSA (for about $20) and wish I had got them. I saw these on eBay recently, but $60, come on.

Shimano Ultegra St 6510 STI Shifter Hoods 9 Speed NIP | eBay

Maybe pick up some "parts only" shifters on the bay for cheap?

planned obsolescence = new shifters

Good luck in your search!


----------



## bcullins (Apr 18, 2004)

*Re: hoods*



PlatyPius said:


> I have a pair of new ones (packaged) in the shop.
> 
> $10 plus shipping.



Thanks, PlatyPius. What shop and I will call to order them. PM me bcullins at suddenlink dot net.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

bcullins said:


> Thanks, PlatyPius. What shop and I will call to order them. PM me bcullins at suddenlink dot net.


Sorry, it has been a little busy with the xmas season....
Midwest Bicycle Company. Just PM me your paypal email address (if you use paypal) and I'll send you an invoice.
Otherwise, the phone is 317-682-7803. This week we're only open tuesday, friday, and saturday from 1pm - 8pm eastern.


----------



## Mount Dora Cycles (Aug 11, 2009)

PlatyPius said:


> Sorry, it has been a little busy with the xmas season....
> Midwest Bicycle Company. Just PM me your paypal email address (if you use paypal) and I'll send you an invoice.
> Otherwise, the phone is 317-682-7803. This week we're only open tuesday, friday, and saturday from 1pm - 8pm eastern.


Did he ever pick these up? I need a set and can't find them anywhere.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

They no longer exist (Mine or in general).

Just for kicks, I called Hudz to see if they were interested in making some (I've gotten TONS of calls and emails for the one pair that I had). Unfortunately, they said that they aren't doing any legacy hoods because they can barely keep up with all of the new designs that keep coming out.

Looks like Shimano is forcing everyone to either upgrade or wrap their shifters with foam and electrical tape.


----------



## spinner88 (Sep 11, 2014)

*6510 replaement hoods*



maximum15 said:


> I think I have an extra (used pair) of them. Or they might be the 6500 version (two buttons one side for flight deck). Let me check this weekend for what I have, and if you want them and live in the US, I will mail them to you if you want them.


An old H.S. buddy of mine needs to get serious about his health. He's willing to try cycling, so I'm building up an old bike.

Thought I'd check to see if your old replacement hoods have been:
1.) confirmed as good for ST-6510's,
2.) you already sent them to someone, or,
3.) you still have them, & if are for 6500's MIGHT work on 6510's, and,
4.) I might be lucky enough to buy them from you....

Feel free to call anytime: Rick 517.795.3600


----------



## maximum15 (Feb 6, 2004)

Yes, I still have the hoods. They are 6500's. The only difference in 6500 and 6510 was the buttons for operating the Shimano flight deck computer. 6500 had two buttons right side and none on the left. 6510 had one button each side. If you aren't using a flight deck computer, then it doesn't matter which version you have. PM me if you are interested in them.


----------



## spinner88 (Sep 11, 2014)

*Definately interested..*



maximum15 said:


> Yes, I still have the hoods. They are 6500's. The only difference in 6500 and 6510 was the buttons for operating the Shimano flight deck computer. 6500 had two buttons right side and none on the left. 6510 had one button each side. If you aren't using a flight deck computer, then it doesn't matter which version you have. PM me if you are interested in them.


Yes, I'd be interested in the hoods you have that would fit my 6510 shift levers. Feel free to give me a call at your convenience: 517.795.3600.
Thanks! Rick


----------



## Horze (Mar 12, 2013)

Are these 9 Speed Ultegra hoods still going? I'm after a pair too.


----------

